# SHOULDER FUSION *****GRAPHIC CONTENT****



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

This YT video shows the shoulder fusion procedure I'll be having done under a nerve block. I'll be awake while haing this done due to having bad reactions to GA.

The narration is excellent and explains exactly what is happening and reasoning behind it.

ALSO...

GRAPHIC SURGICAL FOOTAGE.
So if you have a delicate stomach then don't click the link.
You were warned.


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

Caribou said:


> My niece went through either that surgery or something very much like it. I sent her this link to find out. She seems to do well but there is significant loss of motion.


I do wish her all the best Caribou.
I can only guess but for me the range of movement I have now is limited and the bad thing is, sometimes, I forget and I'm instantly punished.
At night putting my arm under the pillow and rolling over is enough to dislocate my shoulder.
Leaning forward and reaching out to lift something is enough to dislocate it.
Shooing a fly with a tea towel is enough to dislocate it.
Lifting anything higher than shoulder height is out of the question.
I'm very lucky that I'm trained and I've beome very good at relocating my shoulders by myself regardless of how much it hurts and I know to check for nerve pinching.
On average I'm dislocating shoulders once a week.
My record is twice in 20 mins.

It takes me mere mins. to relocate my shoulder myself.
If I was to ring the paramedics they'd take a while to get here, then it's a trip to the hospital, regurgitate all my medical history multiple times, explain what EDS is multiple times, and generally get over managed, over medicated and talked down to by people who know less than I do.
and then I'd have to find my own way home via taxi and the whole process would take over 6 hours. Compair that to the 2 to 3 mins. it takes to relocate it myself, do a nerve pinch test and put my arm in a sling.

With the shoulder fusion there isn't that worry of dislocating it or moving past that point.
It's impossible.
I'm also praying after they're done ripping me apart and screwing me back together that the pain will be a lot less.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Tank girl, 
I hope and pray that this procedure wrks out very good for you.

Medical technology today is really amazing. 
Heck they just grew back 2 of my fingers.

When are you scheduled for the surgery?

Prayers for you and family.

Your gonna be a new gal in no time at all.:thumbsup:


Jim


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

phideaux said:


> Tank girl,
> I hope and pray that this procedure wrks out very good for you.
> 
> Medical technology today is really amazing.
> ...


I deeply appreciate your prayers and well wishes Jim.

The surgeon says he wants me to try 6 months of physio first with monthly reviews before any surgery.

The fusion surgery hasn't been done in this country under a nerve block before but this new surgeon has done it multiple times in the UK so there is a lot for him to organize 
before he gets approval.
He's buying some time so he can do the surgery he wants and that I need.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Tank Girl,
My best friend is a retired surgeon.

His advice , and I have seen it work, is to put heat on the area every day , as often as you can to promote as much blood flow thru the area as possible, does something for healing the muscles.

I advised my daughter t do this a few weeks before knee replacement , and it was amazing how quick she healed and was back to normal.

My surgeon friend did the same when he had bth knees replaced , same results....he knows what he is talking about.

May be worth your time if you can .

Just a tid bit from 55 years of experience surgeon.:twocents:


Jim


----------

